
EmacsWiki - kirubakaran
http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki
======
smanek
EmacsWiki is actually pretty useful though.

Whenever I have a problem, it and cliki.net (a great source for finding
obscure, but useful, Lisp libraries) are the first two places I turn.

~~~
ExplodingBob
I find EmacsWiki to be a great resource. Just getting into using emacs and the
how-tos are very useful.

Formerly I had no religious preference in text editors but since I've started
to learn Lisp emacs' gravity has pulled me in. Thanks for the pointer to
<http://www.cliki.net/>, looks like a good site I hadn't seen before.

------
j2d2
I'm glad to see this. Everyone who was talking about TextMate should take a
look! It might turn into major productivity gains.

~~~
Prrometheus
I use emacs with my Rails work. My biggest complaint is that Emacs is hard,
but the community is relatively unfriendly. It seems to have inherited the
Lisp culture - it is not kind to noobs.

In contrast, I found installing Ubuntu to be hard as well, as several pieces
of my hardware were not well-supported. I asked many questions, some of them
quite basic, and always received prompt, patient help.

------
kmt
How is this news?

~~~
apgwoz
I guess it's not, but lots of things that appear on Hacker "News" are nothing
more than "bookmarks"

~~~
ajross
But bookmarks of new pages at least, which are notable for their currency.
This is just an emacs site. It's like posting a link to <http://google.com>
and calling it "Search" or something...

